# Advice on fluorocarbon leaders



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a setup that I was thinking about putting braid on and have heard it would be better to put a leader on it. 
First what kind of fluorocarbon line should I use?
Second , how long should I make the leader? 
Third, what type of knot would be the best to attach it to the leader?
Any help would be great and I appreciate any response.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

jmachou said:


> I have a setup that I was thinking about putting braid on and have heard it would be better to put a leader on it.
> First what kind of fluorocarbon line should I use?
> Second , how long should I make the leader?
> Third, what type of knot would be the best to attach it to the leader?
> Any help would be great and I appreciate any response.


I use 20 lb flouro, about 6' long tied to the braid with an albright knot.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

An albright knot is ok......but I think the double uni knot is a little stronger. Just my opinion X2 on the 20lb flouro.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

About the leader, you have great advise on the first 2 responces.

Another note on switching to braid, insure you put a base on mono directly to the spool.
Braid tied directly to the spool can slip and cause loose line on the spool leading to many other problems that you do not want to deal with when you have a fish on the line.
I recomend light weight mono (4-6-8 lb test) I find that the larger line can cause lumpy spooling.

O


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Great advice guys , my first time doing this kind of setup and I want to do it right, I'm not to familiar with different kinds of knots but I will google it and hopefully it turns out right. You guys are awesome!


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

BustinTops said:


> An albright knot is ok......but I think the double uni knot is a little stronger. Just my opinion X2 on the 20lb flouro.


I need to try the double uni, it looks to be easier to tie than the albright.


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

uni-uni knot, Buy a 600yd. spool of 20lb. ande low-vis green mono, save lots of money and lose less lures in case of a backlash or oyster; mono is more resilient than fluoro and holds better when tying braid to leader knots.... I make my leaders about six ft. long, you only need about a ft. of leader, but after a day of cutting and retying lures, it will be significantly shorter than when you started.

.02


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

and use 30lb. braid.... 20lb. casts better, but is very hard to tie straight braid to mono, it tends to be a diameter in which it cuts through the leader very easily upon the hookset


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Adivice on fluoro carbon.*

For over 10 years i was fishing with braid +fluorocarbon leader.

I like SEAGUAR CARBON PRO and XPS fluorocarbon from BASS PRO.In saltwater i use 6lb.-15lb.fluorocarbon line.
To conect braid with the leader i make one loop on the braid and i conect the leader to the loop,with clinch knot,but you can use uni to uni knot to.
Is more easy using clinch knot and never have problem catching 23lb.,40 inch red fish with 4lb.FIRELINE SMOKE +14lb.XPS FLUOROCARBON LEADER and another nice fish (10lb. speckled trout,big drum from my avatar,etc.).

The lenght of my leader is about 3-4feet .:texasflag


----------



## Weekday warrior (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out fishing knot apps. To me learning 
the knots were the hardest part of switching to braid. 

Sent from my iPad


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The ol albright has never let me down yet. Its pretty small too so it slips through the guides nicely


-mac-


----------



## spots (Dec 16, 2010)

Ditto with rjc..
20lb seagur bout 6ft section connected with an albright knot. And like Mac said, very slim knot that goes through guides easily and is very strong, never failed.


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

I like tying a gt knot (Sebille). Takes some practice but is well worth it. super small and flies out of guides. 
Let me know if you need help tying it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw that one. I never tied one but it seems like it would be longer and stiffer than uni-uni or albright. Send me a pm


-mac-


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

On lighter lines I like tying a blood knot. It makes a much smoother knot than the double uni if you are going to use a little longer leader to reel on the rod, goes through the eyes better. On heavy line like for offshore I use and albright knot for windup knots on braid to mono or braid to flouro. Then put some superglue one it. I have never had a not failure with that knot, but I use superglue on all my braid to mono type knots


----------



## yakfinaddict (Jan 25, 2010)

Jean Scurtu said:


> I like SEAGUAR CARBON PRO
> The lenght of my leader is about 3-4feet .:texasflag


X2 on the SEAGUAR CARBON PRO, been fishing with this exact setup for four years and haven't had one break from fish fighting yet. Largest fish was a red 32", 18lbs, he was strong enough to ALMOST straighten a #4 croaker hook. Uni-uni knot has been my go to braid-to-flourocarbon setup. I like to use the 25lb flouro, but sometimes the knot is a little tricky to master due to line diameter difference, but a little practice will take you a long way. (I still have a friend who needs me to tie his leaders on so they don't break or come loose, but he's an idiot!)


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Albright and 20# mono tied to 20# sufix 832 last year didnt fail with this jack. Flouro is good but mono is pretty much just as strong. Only difference between mono and flouro is flouro is stiffer and more invisible underwater


-mac-


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

I make mine to be about the same night as a uni/ uni knot with five wraps. The knot is like any other you can add more loops or less. For me it depends what I'm using. If I'm using 832 30# with 15# leader I will use 12 Chinese finger wraps and the less you need as you get into higher line classes.

The whole idea is not to cut into the leader but clinch around it. Here is the best video I've found so fat on the knot. CAUTION: HE IS A LITTLE WINNIE AND IS TRYING TO SELL RODS.

I'll keep looking for a better one or just make one myself.


----------



## tynker (Mar 25, 2006)

Kody Emmert said:


> and use 30lb. braid.... 20lb. casts better, but is very hard to tie straight braid to mono, it tends to be a diameter in which it cuts through the leader very easily upon the hookset


 *IMHO, like I have said many times before, if you use a BLOOD knot, to connect the braid to the leader,this will not happen. It is the only knot with over 100% knot strength, when connecting braid to mono/floro.*


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Recommend using double uni knot. I think you will throw off plugs with albright, It tends to loosen up after a few backlashes cause plugs to jerk against knot.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Never threw a plug off with an albright. The best way to prevent that is to not get a backlash! JMO


-mac-


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I also downloaded an app for I phone called knot wars, it's really cool and shows you exactly how to tie all kinds of knots. It might be something some of y'all would like to check out - and it's free


----------



## Dharbaugh (Jan 9, 2012)

Has any one tried a Red Phillips knot? Seems quick and easy but may cut into it's self.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I started using the back to back uni knot for joining lines when I started tarpon fishing about 7 or 8 years ago. I now use it for every knot I tie. I only use 3 loops instead of the 5 or 6 recommended. Probably the easiest knot to tie and small for gliding thru rod eyes.

http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

The uni knots tightens as you pull so will not slip.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

One last thing i personally do not like floracarbon because it is so stiff, perfer mono for my leaders.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok so I used this setup :

Started with #10 mono - about 10 yards 

Tied uni-uni knot to # 30 Sufix 832

Tied uni-uni knot to #20 seaguar fluorocarbon leader.

Hopefully this will work (mainly my knot tying abilities) and I want to thank you for all of your advise. We will see Sunday how it holds up and I will give y'all a report.


----------



## jmachou (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I put it to the test today and boy did it work GREAT!!! We caught ALOT of fish. Big trout and big reds. The knots that I tied held up great. The braided line makes a lot of difference. Along with the g loomis rod I just got and the curado , that makes a great combo. Thanks for the advise and teaching me something new.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Good to hear bro! 


-mac-


----------

